# Sophy says No!



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

"You walk, I'll wait in the warm car."


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

“Ready for my puppichino now.” Or maybe you had a plaid thermos filled with warm bone broth.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Newport said:


> “Ready for my puppichino now.” Or maybe you had a plaid thermos filled with warm bone broth.


I want to walk with you.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

How I long for the days that I could walk with my human friends! I’d be happy to share bone broth with you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Having had a quiet, rainy day yesterday, today Mia emphatically said Yes! to racing through mud puddles and No! to the bath that followed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wouldn't it be lovely to meet up with flasks of coffee for the humans and broth for the dogs!


----------

